# Worst Vehicle...



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

You ever had and why?
Pre and/or post rideshare.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

2005 Nissan Maxima

This was pre rideshare, when rideshare either didn't exist or wasn't as well know. It was my first car when I got my license. That thing was scary to drive, the transmission was horrible! Working on a grocery store salary in high school/college, no way I could afford to get a new transmission. Along with everything else that was wrong with it.

And forget about a good turning radius. That was a joke trying to make sharp turns. Not to mention, it was ugly haha


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> 2005 Nissan Maxima
> 
> This was pre rideshare, when rideshare either didn't exist or wasn't as well know. It was my first car when I got my license. That thing was scary to drive, the transmission was horrible! Working on a grocery store salary in high school/college, no way I could afford to get a new transmission. Along with everything else that was wrong with it.
> 
> And forget about a good turning radius. That was a joke trying to make sharp turns. Not to mention, it was ugly haha


My Ford Escape was a pile of junk. Constantly fixing this and that. Good riddance to it!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> My Ford Escape was a pile of junk. Constantly fixing this and that. Good riddance to it!


I always picture you...

Driving a Pacer...8>)

Rakos


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> My Ford Escape was a pile of junk. Constantly fixing this and that. Good riddance to it!


I have a friend who is a mechanic for Ford and he says the Escape comes in with more problems then any other model. He recommends the Fusion though. It offers a lot and he rarely sees them come through with major problems.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I always picture you...
> 
> Driving a Pacer...8>)
> 
> ...


UberFISHBOWL...Dude!



JTTwentySeven said:


> I have a friend who is a mechanic for Ford and he says the Escape comes in with more problems then any other model. He recommends the Fusion though. It offers a lot and he rarely sees them come through with major problems.


He knows his stuff. Man, that Escape started to fall apart at about 75k. It was all downhill from that. If it was a horse, it had a bullet coming to it!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

2001 Lincoln LS

Loved that car for it's looks. My dream car.
Had Uber been around back then I would have been an Uber Black driver!!!

But too many problems.

Went thru 2 transmissions. But really it was the little things that made me hate Ford.
Never again.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

This wasn't a car I owned, but where I worked had pretty much every make & model made. I would have to say one car I wouldn't take for FREE is the Mitsubishi Mirage. Dude, it's the cheapest car I ever witnessed in 2016. We drove about thirty five of them, all brand new that we had on the lot, some with five miles and under. The cheap plastic interior rattled, seats felt like sitting on rocks and engine is like an electric motorcycle with no power (70 HP, yes 70HP..lol ) We used to park them hard and bang them into each other like bumper cars at a carnival for fun. If you want a car to commit suicide in, that's the one.

Now cars I owned, in 2009 I bought a 2005 Hyundai Sonata in cash with 40,000 miles....worst car ever....slight bent pulley kept snapping belts, lost power steering all three times it snapped, cam shaft sensor went bad and shut engine down & two tires on two different occasions went flat for no reason. It was pure evil and thought about having a priest do a blessing on it with holy water.


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

98 VW Passat had electrical issues. It would roll the windows down on its own. Usually when it was going to rain! I would park it all closed up at night come out in the morning all the windows were down!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Kcope316 said:


> 98 VW Passat had electrical issues. It would roll the windows down on its own. Usually when it was going to rain! I would park it all closed up at night come out in the morning all the windows where down!


Christine!!!


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Christine!!!


If it had been a bad *** 58 Plymouth Fury I would have gladly dealt with the issues!


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

2005 VW Jetta. It was my first car - a hand me down. Electrical issues every 3-6 months. Parts took forever to order.

2014 Prius C. Great car, never any issues but was the most uncomfortable car I've ever owned.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

1984 Renault Encore. 0-60 mph in > 20 seconds. It was worse than my first car, a $100 1962 Ford Falcon.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> 2005 VW Jetta. It was my first car - a hand me down. Electrical issues every 3-6 months. Parts took forever to order.
> 
> 2014 Prius C. Great car, never any issues but was the most uncomfortable car I've ever owned.


You just need to use a cushion or such to make the driver seat ergonomics more comfortable.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> You just need to use a cushion or such to make the driver seat ergonomics more comfortable.


I tried many cushions, and combinations of various seat and lumbar ergo cushions. They actually made matters worse. I have the regular prius now and it's much better... but not as comfortable as the accord.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I tried many cushions, and combinations of various seat and lumbar ergo cushions. They actually made matters worse. I have the regular prius now and it's much better... but not as comfortable as the accord.


Cool. I just used some anti-fatigue mats that I custom trimmed and it has worked wonders. No more sore leg or knee


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> 2005 Nissan Maxima
> 
> This was pre rideshare, when rideshare either didn't exist or wasn't as well know. It was my first car when I got my license. That thing was scary to drive, the transmission was horrible! Working on a grocery store salary in high school/college, no way I could afford to get a new transmission. Along with everything else that was wrong with it.
> 
> And forget about a good turning radius. That was a joke trying to make sharp turns. Not to mention, it was ugly haha


I've had two maximas in my life and I loved them.

I drove a 2017 maxima recently and despite it being fast I hated the CVT in it. Both mine were 5 speeds from back in the day.

I've never had terrible luck with a car, but the one with the most problems was a 2004 mazda I had. Very prone to rust and little things broke more than they should have. I see mazda as the cheapest of the Japanese brands. For me it's nissan, honda, toyota, you can't really go wrong.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I've had two maximas in my life and I loved them.
> 
> I drove a 2017 maxima recently and despite it being fast I hated the CVT in it. Both mine were 5 speeds from back in the day.
> 
> I've never had terrible luck with a car, but the one with the most problems was a 2004 mazda I had. Very prone to rust and little things broke more than they should have. I see mazda as the cheapest of the Japanese brands. For me it's nissan, honda, toyota, you can't really go wrong.


What years were your Maximas? I just know the 2004-2006 model was the worst they ever came out with, when it came to the transmission. I almost got the 2015 Maxima, that rode nice. I'm thinking about getting the newest Maxima next. But we will see.

I'm surprised you had problems with a Mazda. I had a 2014 Mazda 6 and didn't have any problems with it, except for the touch screen which was a problem from day 1.

One car brand that should be recognized now for reliability is Kia. I got a 2015 Kia Optima, currently has 60,000 miles on it. Only maintenance I had was blowing out the turbo at about 17,000 miles. Other than that, no problems except for regular maintenance (brakes, tires, oil changes). Still running strong from when I first got it.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Best car:. 1994 Honda Accord 2d. 650,000 miles driven before it was retired.

Worst Car. Two mopars from the 60's. Every other day something would fail or break. Cool looking cars but never again.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> What years were your Maximas? I just know the 2004-2006 model was the worst they ever came out with, when it came to the transmission. I almost got the 2015 Maxima, that rode nice. I'm thinking about getting the newest Maxima next. But we will see.
> 
> I'm surprised you had problems with a Mazda. I had a 2014 Mazda 6 and didn't have any problems with it, except for the touch screen which was a problem from day 1.
> 
> One car brand that should be recognized now for reliability is Kia. I got a 2015 Kia Optima, currently has 60,000 miles on it. Only maintenance I had was blowing out the turbo at about 17,000 miles. Other than that, no problems except for regular maintenance (brakes, tires, oil changes). Still running strong from when I first got it.


I had a late 90's and a 2000, so the first of the 5th gen. I still miss that car honestly. I bought it two years old and kept it until 2010. Even now the cars still look nice, though very few of them in new york left.

The big problem I had with the 2017 maxima was when it was floored the CVT under full throttle, when it hits redline, will flick up and down. It does this to fake shifts. It's absolutely the worst @*#&ing thing ever. A few years back I had a V6 altima with CVT and it would do fake shifts in sport mode, but this maxima was not in sport mode. personally I would never buy one unless I could confirm that under full throttle it will hit redline and stay there. The fake shifts feel very stupid, like a slipping transmission.

Found it, here is a 2017 maxima doing 0-60. Look at the idiotic fake shifts they built in. Total mickey mouse.

That is sport mode, and it may be possible that I was in sport mode this year and that outside of sport mode it won't simulate the shifts. I wish they'd take the shift simulation away.


----------



## dogemuffins (Mar 16, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> My Ford Escape was a pile of junk. Constantly fixing this and that. Good riddance to it!


Except for transmissions I've actually heard and experienced different re: Ford Escapes. I guess everybody's experience is different. My mom has a 95 Honda Accord that a family friend bought new, took great car of, and then gave her, and everybody goes on about how they are such great cars and it's had a lot of problems, many little ones, and some large ones (head gasket at like 130k miles, wtf)... Then my aunt's Corolla that was no better.



JTTwentySeven said:


> I have a friend who is a mechanic for Ford and he says the Escape comes in with more problems then any other model. He recommends the Fusion though. It offers a lot and he rarely sees them come through with major problems.


Funny, because the Fusion and Escape share many major drivetrain components. I'm not saying that all Escapes are good vehicles, and yes both the CD4E and 6F35 are not particularly strong transmissions but both my well maintained 08 Escape with 217K and a friends sisters 02 Escape with about 230K terribly maintained miles are on the original transmission. It's like the GM 4L60E transmission, that's the weak point of pretty much anything they ever put it in, and I've personally had issues with 4L60Es at only 70K and 115K on two different trucks, but I've also owned vehicles with 4L60Es with a ton of miles and no issues, including a 97 Suburban with over 200K on the original unit.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I had a late 90's and a 2000, so the first of the 5th gen. I still miss that car honestly. I bought it two years old and kept it until 2010. Even now the cars still look nice, though very few of them in new york left.
> 
> The big problem I had with the 2017 maxima was when it was floored the CVT under full throttle, when it hits redline, will flick up and down. It does this to fake shifts. It's absolutely the worst @*#&ing thing ever. A few years back I had a V6 altima with CVT and it would do fake shifts in sport mode, but this maxima was not in sport mode. personally I would never buy one unless I could confirm that under full throttle it will hit redline and stay there. The fake shifts feel very stupid, like a slipping transmission.
> 
> ...


That is strange, wonder why they do that..


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Your Final Uber!


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> One car brand that should be recognized now for reliability is Kia. I got a 2015 Kia Optima, currently has 60,000 miles on it. Only maintenance I had was blowing out the turbo at about 17,000 miles. Other than that, no problems except for regular maintenance (brakes, tires, oil changes). Still running strong from when I first got it.


I have a 14 Kia Forte and I love it! Had a 12 Rio and loved it too but was a bit small so went to the Forte. I love the fact that I can get a lot more options for a lower price then other cars.

I've had no issues with Mine and am also at 60000 miles.


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

1988 Pontiac Sunbird, my first car ever. What a piece of junk! I think I paid the car's purchase price twice over in repairs in about 4 years. I traded it in on a Golf (i forget what year), that was a great car, fun to drive.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

My first car...

1959 Impala...

With fins...8>)

Gave up the ghost...

On a Cape Kennedy launch run...8>)

My best car...1973 Datsun 240Z...

GF got married...I got the car...

I think I got the better deal...8>)

Rakos
















PS. I LOVED that car...8>)


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

My 2002 dodge neon when it was stock.

That engine was a total biatch to work in, everything was so tight in there it was impossible to get to anything to work on anything.

When I swapped the engine and put in a roll cage knocked out the fire wall and pushed it back 6 Inches and the steering wheel/ driver seat is actually 4 inches back from stock.

the engine currently in that dodge is a Honda f20c racing engine. It’s not any bigger then the stock engine but I don’t regret expending the engine compartment at all.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Worst car - 1989 Ford Tempo AWD. It had those gawd awful automatic seat belts that would choke unsuspecting passengers, and jump out of the track every two days, and I could go maybe 20 miles with it in AWD before the rear differential would lock up. So, I basically had it through 3 snow storms before I started yelling about lemons to the dealer, at which point he put me in a much nicer ‘89 Taurus as an even exchange. 

Best car - 1994 Jaguar XJ12 convertible. I wish I never traded that car..... A true gentleman’s car with fantastic coach work and the last of the long front-end Jags (Same chassis as the Aston Martin DB6). Would put you back in your seat when you hopped on the accelerator, and made almost anything else at that time look pedestrian. I would look for excuses just to take it out to stretch it’s legs. There’s nothing quite like hitting 120 and still having 3000 RPMs till red line. It lacked maneuverability, but was a terrific long-range cruiser.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> My 2002 dodge neon when it was stock.
> 
> That engine was a total biatch to work in, everything was so tight in there it was impossible to get to anything to work on anything.
> 
> ...


Trolling again? If you had put an S2000 engine in a Neon the car world would have taken notice. Running the f20c in a fwd car hasn't been done to my knowledge and there are no companies that make a fwd conversion kit, otherwise they would be in every swapped Civic. Pics and build link please. Feel free to pm me with them if you want to remain anonymous.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

2001 Dodge Dakota, new problem every time you turned the key.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

TBone said:


> Trolling again? If you had put an S2000 engine in a Neon the car world would have taken notice. Running the f20c in a fwd car hasn't been done to my knowledge and there are no companies that make a fwd conversion kit, otherwise they would be in every swapped Civic. Pics and build link please. Feel free to pm me with them if you want to remain anonymous.


OK...

This is basically how it went...
I started with a neon and a bunch of s-2000 parts...

Hardy har?

I Stripped a neon down to the Unibody, and cut it up to fit a S-2000 engine/****** in it. This left it structurally sketchy so a custom roll cage got added in as well as some extra reinforcing in certain areas on the uni body. The ENTIRE original wiring harness was removed and replaced.

*So it's not so much an Rear wheel drive neon But an S-2000 that looks like a Neon.*

The width is spot (within 2 inches) but the wheelbase is 9 inches longer on the Neon so i had to "stretch it" with a longer drive shaft.

The key was starting with a car that was almost as wide as the other... If that hadn't been the case this would have been very very very very much harder..

+1.4 inches in width translates to each wheel being an extra .7 inches out the wheel well on each side.

S-2000

*Wheelbase* 2,400 mm (94.5 in)
*Length* 4,120 mm (162.2 in)
*Width* 1,750 mm (_*68.9 in*_)
*Height* 1,285 mm (50.6 in)

Neon
*Wheelbase* 104.0 in (2,640 mm)
*Length* 171.8 in (4,360 mm)
*Width* _*67.5*_ in (1,710 mm)
*Height* 54.9 in (1,390 mm)

After all the mechanical stuff got situated the original interior baring the dash board/center console and front seats was put back into Frankencar. The dashboard was replaced with a custom 1/off fiberglass dash board (cause nothing fit right surprise surprise) (the rear seat was slightly cut to accommodate the drive shaft "housing" as it went thru the car.)

So from the INSIDE it *LOOKS* like a neon with racing seats and a custom dashboard. When in reality it's a Frankencar.

Worth the effort?

I wouldn't do it again...

WHY did i do it?

Well... I had a Neon with a smoked engine and I bought the S-2000 cheap as a part donor. It was also on leave and had time to kill...

What it does do is when i'm racing people they think my stats are 100% BS and they think i'm talking out my behind, then I smoke them on the track.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> OK...
> 
> This is basically how it went...
> I started with a neon and a bunch of s-2000 parts...
> ...


Pics/build link. YouTube video will be required for me to believe you since it would be sooo much cheaper just to use an srt4 engine and build it for big hp.


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

I had a Volkswagen Fox in college, think it was a 91? It would break down once a month, right before the rent was due. Electrical problems constantly.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Dude.Sweet. said:


> I had a Volkswagen Fox in college, think it was a 91? It would break down once a month, right before the rent was due. Electrical problems constantly.


Perfect timing!


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

I had this 1973 Saab 96 when I graduated high school in 84, thing had a three on the tree shifter but 1st gear didn't work so you had to start off in 2nd and just let the gas out real slow, was a total piece of shit, and mice had eaten the interior and the floor boards were so rusted you could see the street through the floor, and I was living in Chicago, it was cooooold! I must have paid 500 bucks for it, and it finally brokedown on the Dan Ryan Expressway, I think I burned out the rear end, and I just left it there, and got on a train.... never to see it again.


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

^ What a curious little car. Didn't realize something that looks like that could be as new as '73. Anyway, loved your Saab story and especially how you just left it.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MercDuke said:


> I had this 1973 Saab 96 when I graduated high school in 84, thing had a three on the tree shifter but 1st gear didn't work so you had to start off in 2nd and just let the gas out real slow, was a total piece of shit, and mice had eaten the interior and the floor boards were so rusted you could see the street through the floor, and I was living in Chicago, it was cooooold! I must have paid 500 bucks for it, and it finally brokedown on the Dan Ryan Expressway, I think I burned out the rear end, and I just left it there, and got on a train.... never to see it again.
> View attachment 194198


That would be perfect for UberX


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Just to be clear, that one isn't the one I owned! Mine was full of rust! That car actually was built in Germany, had a Ford Motor Co. V-4 in it, had hydraulic shifting and clutch. Was a pretty cool car, especially for a kid out of high school.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I would have to say one car I wouldn't take for FREE is the Mitsubishi Mirage. Dude, it's the cheapest car I ever witnessed in 2016. We drove about thirty five of them, all brand new that we had on the lot, some with five miles and under. The cheap plastic interior rattled, seats felt like sitting on rocks and engine is like an electric motorcycle with no power (70 HP, yes 70HP..lol )


My fun car these days is a manual '02 Mirage. They revived a nice economy model as a clown car. What you describe sounds a lot like an '03 Accent, which seemed to always be spontaneously falling apart, starting with the interior, before the motor went south at 90k.



Dude.Sweet. said:


> I had a Volkswagen Fox in college, think it was a 91? It would break down once a month, right before the rent was due. Electrical problems constantly.


That Brazilian dungpile ('88) is easily the most awful thing I ever had to drive on a regular basis but it was my ex's so not the worst car that *I* owned.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Worst cars I've ever owned 2005 Subaru outback xt Subaru Legacy gt 

Worst car I've ever driven 2015 hyundai elantra or a Chevy Captiva rental oh God that thing was a nightmare


----------



## Jaobidu (Nov 28, 2017)

Lol reading these stories here im loling hard...

Worst car ive ever owned
2008 mazda cx-7 yes the 2.3 disturbo version...
Turbo went south 3x before 30k miles and the car was mostly used to go to work and come back... years later at 71k miles yes yes 71k engine started to rattle like it was a paintball match inside the hood.
Best car ive owned...
2007 versa hatchback.. 6speed manual trans
Brought it with 100k miles used it to do deliveries with it.. passed it forward with 189k miles and it was still driving... no problems..
fun but not recommended lol
2006 chrysler 300 touring started using it for ridesharing and my friends sitting on 22’s it was like working to put gas lololo.. i still have it i love the car lol but $$& bankrupt lol
And now i own a 2017 nissan rogue sitting on cvt transmission alot of people talk smack about it.... but that car makes 33-38mpg on a highway lol

Missing the mazda lol


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Nothing wrong with the new Mazdas, I hope!
My rides: http://site.lvhost2.com:82/car/mycars2.php
Make sure to scroll to the bottom.


----------



## Jaobidu (Nov 28, 2017)

bsliv said:


> Nothing wrong with the new Mazdas, I hope!
> My rides: http://site.lvhost2.com:82/car/mycars2.php
> Make sure to scroll to the bottom.


Yeah i dont think the nonturbo ones are bad... i had a mazda 3 hatch 5speed waesnt bad just parts in general is expensive as hell for a jap car


----------



## jervin32189 (Nov 17, 2016)

Worst car I owned ever: 1985 Cadillac Cimarron. Couldn’t keep that thing running. Plus it was an overpriced dressy Chevy Cavalier. But it was my first car and a hand-me-down (free) so there was that. 

Worst car I owned that’s somewhat relevant: 2011 Chevy Equinox. First vehicle I bought new. I really did love the thing until i went through 3 timing chains in 30k miles (missed the lemon law by 2 months), had the factory battery leak all over the engine compartment, and spent a ton of time with the car in the shop. Ultimately I lodged a complaint with GM and they let me trade it in on a 2013 Chevy Cruze with a $5,000 trade bonus above “excellent” KBB. 

Worst car I rented: 2014 Mitsubishi Outlander Sport. This thing had a very unpredictable dynamic eco mode that could not be disabled that would cause the car to lurch when eco mode activated (usually after acceleration or when preparing to decelerate). Also caused erratic control when trying to drive at maintained speed. Never was more excited to turn that car in. 

I currently own a 2013 Hyundai Sonata Limited (rideshare) and a 2015 Nissan Rogue SV w/ Premium Pkg (personal) and I love both these cars.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Worst vehicle, 2001 Ford Windstar minivan. Test drove it, had a knocking sound in what I thought was the suspension, confirmed a cracked spring. Drove it home, took it to a mechanic friend, he replaced the front struts as complete assemblies with new. Rode better but knocking feeling got worse. Took it to a dealer, they said the splines on the input shaft were stripped and the front pump was about to fail in the transmission.

Turns out when Ford made the Windstar, it was made based off the Taurus platform and used the same engines and transmissions. They weren't heavy duty enough and the torque converters kept stripping out and eating up the front pumps. So they put hardened splines on the converters and the problems went away. Until higher mileages when the nice solid hardened splines on the converters ate through the splines on the input shaft.

Aftermarket makes hardened input shafts and heavier duty front pumps. Ford dealer refused to use those and offered a stock reman replacement that would obviously do the same thing sooner rather than later. So I tried saving up for a transmission rebuild at a local shop that was willing to use the better aftermarket parts. Never got around to it because a year later I went to start the van up and move it, and the engine had seized from inactivity. Lost $875 on the van, $120 on the titlework, $240 on the strut replacements, got $300 to scrap it, total loss $935.

Worst vehicle for rideshare, my wife's 2010 Malibu. Everything on this car is difficult to replace or repair. You have to remove the front bumper to replace HEADLIGHT BULBS. Ridiculous. Hoping to trade it for a 13+ Acadia or Enclave to do Select/Premier/XL/Plus. This is because even though the Malibu sucks in so many respects, the 3.6L engine and 6-speed automatic is a joy to operate. Got screwed on financing, though, so it won't be easy. The finance company doesn't accept extra payments. So I can't pay down the principal balance. They only apply extra payments to the next payment due, so as to get ALL their interest unless the car is paid off in full early. So trading it in is about the only way to do it because it's not worth $8000 to attempt to sell outright. At least it hasn't had the miles put on like my other vehicles have, but an eight year old Malibu with a reasonable 110K in miles isn't worth much even with the 2LT trim level and 3.6L engine. Shame, it's a nice car except for the difficulty in servicing.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> You ever had and why?
> Pre and/or post rideshare.


Pre-rideshare, 2004- 2008, Dodge Stratus. Bought brand new, lots of issues from the get-go.. Thank God a drunk driver took it out in 2008 when it started making a loud noise. I got a used Camry after that. Will never buy another Dodge, chrysler or Jeep product.



JTTwentySeven said:


> What years were your Maximas? I just know the 2004-2006 model was the worst they ever came out with, when it came to the transmission. I almost got the 2015 Maxima, that rode nice. I'm thinking about getting the newest Maxima next. But we will see.
> 
> I'm surprised you had problems with a Mazda. I had a 2014 Mazda 6 and didn't have any problems with it, except for the touch screen which was a problem from day 1.
> 
> One car brand that should be recognized now for reliability is Kia. I got a 2015 Kia Optima, currently has 60,000 miles on it. Only maintenance I had was blowing out the turbo at about 17,000 miles. Other than that, no problems except for regular maintenance (brakes, tires, oil changes). Still running strong from when I first got it.


I had a Mazda 6 sedan for a couple yrs, was an OK car, not great. I now have a Kia Soul which has been great, I do alot of driving, good MPG, cheap to maintain, would buy again.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> This wasn't a car I owned, but where I worked had pretty much every make & model made. I would have to say one car I wouldn't take for FREE is the Mitsubishi Mirage. Dude, it's the cheapest car I ever witnessed in 2016. We drove about thirty five of them, all brand new that we had on the lot, some with five miles and under. The cheap plastic interior rattled, seats felt like sitting on rocks and engine is like an electric motorcycle with no power (70 HP, yes 70HP..lol ) We used to park them hard and bang them into each other like bumper cars at a carnival for fun. If you want a car to commit suicide in, that's the one.


Now I'll disagree with you here (sort of)... since I Uber in a 2016 Mirage.

First, let's check off your statements:

Cheap plastic interior - YES - and if needed, could be completely replaced in about 10 minutes for less than a grand. 
Seats felt like sitting on rocks - Foam covered rocks maybe. I've done 10 hours in the seat without issue.
Engine is like an electric motorcycle with no power - 70 hp - NO, its 74hp. And my CVT has the "B" gear. Yeah, that's Beast Mode.

Now, the reason this car is great for rideshare - it costs nothing to own (I bought a 2016 with 30k miles for $6500), maintain, and run. With gas, insurance, and maintenance it costs me $.12 a mile to run. Yeah, $.12.
For rideshare, where margins are thin and every penny counts, it is perfect. And, it's about all the comfort level an X or Pool pax deserves.

But yeah, its a POS compared to just about everything else on the road. Which is why its the perfect rideshare car. The end.


----------

